# Apple Logo on Hoyt Limbs



## curvaceous (Feb 3, 2010)

Only a guess , but id say it had something to do with the william tell story , being so accurate and being able to shoot an apple off someones head .


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I know that the apple was the Hoyt logo for many years (20+?) before they started to get away from it around 2000 or so...

Look at any Hoyt bow from the 80's or 90's and you'll see that prominent apple logo on it somewhere. 

I haven't looked closely at the 990's. If they brought it back, it's not a bad idea on their part. A lot of us "more experienced" archers still associate that apple with Hoyt.

John


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

The tale of William Tell shooting the apple is the only thing that comes to mind.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

One of the "burrs" under my saddle with common archery stories. William Tell was a cross bow shooter NOT an archer. Why do so many think the "shooting an apple" off someone's head story is in anyway archery related?? I know Howard did it in exhibaitions and probably others, but the origin of the story is Swiss - William Tell.

Just one of my 'peeves":angry:

Arne


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Moebow said:


> One of the "burrs" under my saddle with common archery stories. William Tell was a cross bow shooter NOT an archer. Why do so many think the "shooting an apple" off someone's head story is in anyway archery related?? I know Howard did it in exhibaitions and probably others, but the origin of the story is Swiss - William Tell.
> 
> Just one of my 'peeves":angry:
> 
> Arne


Tell was forced to shoot the apple off of his son's head due to some minor noble who was ticked that Tell didn't recognize him properly. 

The noble was impressed that Tell shot the apple off of his son's head successfully, but was wondering why William Tell brought out two crossbow bolts.

If Tell killed his son, the noble would have been next.

And, ultimately, the noble died at the hand of bolt #2.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Anyone remember the old full page Hoyt ad's in the Archery magazines, that had the slow motion picture of the arrow blasting through the apple??...I am getting old......Jim


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

Well then, any other ideas? Apple of my eye (Cupids arrow)? I can't think of anything else that really fits.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I also think that it is because Hoyt's are sooo SWEET!.....L.O.L...Jim


----------



## Inukshuk (Aug 21, 2005)

Beastmaster said:


> Tell was forced to shoot the apple off of his son's head due to some minor noble who was ticked that Tell didn't recognize him properly.
> 
> The noble was impressed that Tell shot the apple off of his son's head successfully, but was wondering why William Tell brought out two crossbow bolts.
> 
> ...


I was taught that when asked about the second bolt Tell said that if he had missed and killed his son the second bolt was intended for the noble. That got him promptly arrested. When on their way to the city (which ment crossing a large lakeor body of water) they encountered very ruff conditions and all were frightened for their lives. Tell was also know for his expert handling of a boat and was ordered to get them to safety. When he got them to sallow waters he jumped ship and escaped.
And yes, he shot a cross-bow.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Harperman said:


> I also think that it is because Hoyt's are sooo SWEET!.....L.O.L...Jim


OMG.....ukey:.....I feel it coming..........yup........:vom:


 :icon_1_lol: 



Sorry, just had to do that.

As a dedicated PSE shooter, I felt it was my duty :icon_salut:


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> A lot of us "more experienced" archers still associate that apple with Hoyt.
> 
> John


I get it, older right?

TAO


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Maybe it's not William Tell. Maybe the apple is a nod to the Garden of Eden, with the bow as Eve and the archer as Adam ... the illicit allure of the bow to pull the archer off the straight and narrow, away from his family and responsibilities, helplessly drawn by his lust for the knowledge of tens and nines


----------



## m013690 (Sep 3, 2011)

lksseven said:


> Maybe it's not William Tell. Maybe the apple is a nod to the Garden of Eden, with the bow as Eve and the archer as Adam ... the illicit allure of the bow to pull the archer off the straight and narrow, away from his family and responsibilities, helplessly drawn by his lust for the knowledge of tens and nines


Nope... that's not a stretch or anything... if you're not already, maybe you should get into creative writing. That sort of tenuous metaphor s the stuff great (or sappy) poetry is made of!

Note that I'm not denying your analogy either, however...


----------

